# Michael Reichmann has passed away age 71



## pwp (May 20, 2016)

Michael Reichmann the founder of Luminous Landscape has passed away after a long battle with cancer. https://luminous-landscape.com/ 

He'll be greatly missed.

-pw


----------



## Mikehit (May 20, 2016)

I am so sorry to hear that. 

He has created a marvellous community at LL, and for me was the first website I stumbled across that made a real effort to come at photography from a practical viewpoint while still satisfying the needs of technofreaks. 
He will indeed be sorely missed.


----------



## Click (May 20, 2016)

Sad news.

RIP Michael Reichmann


----------



## StoneColdCoffee (May 20, 2016)

Very sad to see this. That's how I got started in lightroom was with his videos with Jeff. Very entertaining and knowledgeable. I really wanted to go on their 14day tour to Antartica but couldn't afford it. a lost opportunity to meet a great person. RIP Michael.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 21, 2016)

I had the feeling it was coming, he seemed to recover but then nothing from him recently. A endowment was setup in his name about a year ago to help deserving photographers. He was a credit to the photographic community, and I learned much from reading his articles. Its a rare talent when you can be a good photographer and also communicate effectively.

"The Luminous Endowment for Photographers is a charitable fund created by Michael Reichmann. The Endowment provides financial assistance through grants to deserving photographers and their projects – worldwide."


----------



## Pookie (May 21, 2016)

A huge loss...


----------



## Frodo (May 21, 2016)

Michael made landscapes luminous and transformed photographers into artists.
I never had the fortune of knowing him personally, but I have a strong feeling of connection.
Thanks for your contributions to photography and art, Michael.


----------



## Stu_bert (May 22, 2016)

He was fearless in his pursuit of information and telling manufacturers what he thought. He provoked debate by challenging stereotypes and although I may not have agreed with some of his views, healthy discussion was always welcome - much like on here. His site was one of the first decent source of information about digital cameras and printing. I learnt lots about digital cameras through his site.

Michael liked to take photos which made you think, and his global travels allowed him lots of opportunity to do this. They may not have had mass appeal, but another photographer would appreciate them.

He was also lucky, having made his wealth in Telco's iirc, and that allowed him to pursue his passion and then share it with the world. It also allowed him to buy any piece of kit he wanted, and he did get some amazing stuff. 

Thank you for sharing Michael, I hope you did not suffer much at the end


----------



## wtlloyd (May 22, 2016)

Just wow. A wonderful man. A bit shy with large groups in spite of his ability to communicate in seminars, I found him to be very warm one on one. "Pixel-peepers, Expose to the right, most lenses/cameras are better than most photographers" and a lot more you know but didn't know came from him.


----------

